# non-homogenized milk lumpy?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Is that normal? It's my first non-homogenized milk (its whole milk), and there are cottage cheese looking lumps. Bigger than cottage cheese, and only a few. I poured a cup, and didn't see any, but found 2 in the second cup I poured.
Is the milk bad? It smells and tastes fine. Dp had some on cereal, and I made some yogurt from it last night.
Is it ok to use? I know it should have cream on top, but these are definitely lumps- that you have to press against the side of the glass to mush up.


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

It's common for some of the cream to clump like that. The brands of non-homogenized, pasteurized milk available here (Trader Joe's and Straus) usually have a cap of very firm cream right on the top when the bottle is first opened that is so separated from the liquid portion that it's nearly the consistency of butter, and it will *not* shake back in - most of the cream shakes back in fine, but not that little bit right at the top. Your milk is fine, if it was going bad you'd be able to tell from the taste. If you warm it up enough (like if you're making hot chocolate or something), those clumps will probably melt and look like little pools of butter floating on top. Interestingly, the raw, non-homogenized milk I buy does not separate so strongly, the cream on top remains more fluid and shakes back in easily, but the raw cream does sometimes get that cap of very thick, butter-like, super-cream on top.


----------

